# marble in a steam room



## hammerswinger (Dec 20, 2009)

I am about to install marble tile in a steam room. Does anyone have expert advice about marble in steam rooms??


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

Not first hand but I can tell you about my sister in law's boss who had very nice imported Italian marble put in his steam room... or sauna one (I forget) anyway, Had to pull it out and put cedar. He scalded his ars when he sat down on it. :laughing:
Keep us posted.


----------



## hammerswinger (Dec 20, 2009)

SC sawdaddy said:


> Not first hand but I can tell you about my sister in law's boss who had very nice imported Italian marble put in his steam room... or sauna one (I forget) anyway, Had to pull it out and put cedar. He scalded his ars when he sat down on it. :laughing:
> Keep us posted.


that is funny .....however I do need some serious help with this issue. If there is anyone out there who can help me with this I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

What exactly do you need to know?


----------



## Metrojoebarbs (Mar 10, 2007)

Never did this but vapor barrier is the first thing that comes to mind. Waterproof the sh!t out of it (walls, ceiling and pan) before you apply the marble and use some type of silicone adhesive and sealer. 

I dont know...:shutup::shutup::shutup:


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

Several things to be aware of

water and vapor proof the bejesus out of the walls and ceiling then do it again just to make sure.

slope the ceiling at least a 3/ 12 to prevent raining on the occupant

Use a steam rated shower door

Make sure the steam outlet slopes either toward the steam unit of towards the outlet with nothing that resembles a trap.

Make sure the steam generator is properly sized for the space and wall materials.

Oh Marble is no problem just use a quality modified thinset compatable with the marble.


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

naptown CR said:


> Several things to be aware of
> 
> water and vapor proof the bejesus out of the walls and ceiling then do it again just to make sure.
> 
> ...


The Tile Council of North America says "minimum 2" per foot


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

bconley said:


> The Tile Council of North America says "minimum 2" per foot


And the problem is? I slope 3" 3/12 = 3 inches of rise per 12" of run or 3" per foot.


----------



## CarpenterRN (Dec 3, 2009)

To answer the OP's question, I'd rather go with a porcelain, but if you must, choose a marble that is consistent and free of soft veins as the steam can cause problems with those types of marble. Also make sure the install is properly maintained. Hard water will affect marble as will certain cleaners and sealers won't help with those issues.


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

naptown CR said:


> And the problem is? I slope 3" 3/12 = 3 inches of rise per 12" of run or 3" per foot.


No problem you just don't have to slope it that much :thumbsup:


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

bconley said:


> No problem you just don't have to slope it that much :thumbsup:


 
I have had them rain when I didn't, thats why the 3" slope


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

Its a steam shower its going to rain.

I think that even the 2" slope is over kill especially in a small residential unit I have done 4 projects with these and haven't heard any complaints.

I will be having one installed this month in a remodel I'm doing and the shower is only 3"6"x5' with an 7' ceiling and a 15" drop would be too much.

With the length of the steams being taken (less than 20min.) I don't think it will be a problem using a 1"/ Ft. slope in this shower.

I'll let you know what we decide.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

hammerswinger said:


> I am about to install marble tile in a steam room. Does anyone have expert advice about marble in steam rooms??


Disregard everything else until you answer these things -

*What color is the marble? *

*Do you know why this important?*

Expert advice starts with you being able to answer those 2 questions before anything else even begins to matter.


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

Mike Finley said:


> Disregard everything else until you answer these things -
> 
> *What color is the marble? *
> 
> ...


OK Mike I've come back to this post several times today to see, but either everybody else knows, or nobody wants to ask, so again my curiosity gets the better of me.

Why *is* it important?


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

I would never use Green or Verde marble as that stuff warps like a mother.
Black is also a no no in my book it picks up too much soap scum and always looks awful in a few years.


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

*Do you know why this important?

*Well if the answer is white, it is because the iron in it will rust.

Also lighter colors will darken.

That my answer.. Mike?


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

Bump 

OK Mike the answer please


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

Calling Dr Finley;
Your assistance is needed to answer a question you asked that the students have answered and require your grading.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I think you all get an A+


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

We are curious to know what yur answer is?


----------

